# Xm Christmas Sirius Christmas?



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I have Sirius but i have an XM radio i turn on at Christmas time just to listen to Christmas music because they always have so many Christmas channels.

can anyone say are we getting holiday traditions, holy and special X and the others?

I always could never figure out why Sirius doesnt have lots of Christmas channels. They always have a country one and a pop one and thats it.

Here is hoping we have a wonderful set of Christmas channels this year


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

ibooksrule said:


> I have Sirius but i have an XM radio i turn on at Christmas time just to listen to Christmas music because they always have so many Christmas channels.
> 
> can anyone say are we getting holiday traditions, holy and special X and the others?
> 
> ...


Holly is on XM channel 35. I'm sure the others will be added around Thanksgiving. That's when they usually do anyway.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Radio Hanukkah 12/21-12/31
Holiday Pops 11/24 - 12/25
Holly 11/12 - 12/31
A Bing Crosby Christmas 12/21 - 12/25

No Special X-mas


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Special X-mas.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

so we lose holiday traditions and several of the Christmas channels dont even show up till the week of Christmas.
Sirius sucks for Christmas

2 of our local stations are already playing Christmas music 1 non stop the other wont play 100% Christmas till thanksgiving. I love holiday traditions and special x.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

No country Christmas. I was looking forward to that.


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

No Christmas Traditions. That's disappointing.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I love the christmas music from the 40s,50s and 60s. 
Holly is a nice channel but why does Sirius have to do away with the Christmas channels to?
They already took allot of channels XM fans love.
This sucks


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

cumberlandredskin said:


> No Christmas Traditions. That's disappointing.


From what I've heard Traditions will be back on XM only beginning November 24 on channel 36. The Village (which is only on XM) will go on hiatus to make room. I will say I'm surprised there isn't a Country Christmas channel (at least from what I've heard). That's one of the more popular formats for Christmas songs. I wouldn't doubt, though, one the Country channels (The Roadhouse), if it doesn't go all-Christmas, will sprinkle some Christmas songs in.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

well if that happens i will be digging out my XM radio and hooking it up.
I love traditions and holly both.
yes im surprised no country christmas. At least on sirius or XM one if not both.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

Here's the official word on the Holiday channels....most noteworthy: Traditions WILL be back (on XM only).

SIRIUS XM Radio holiday channel lineup features:

Holly on SIRIUS channel 81 and XM channel 35 will broadcast contemporary holiday hits mixed with selected traditional favorites and will include Bruce Springsteen, Amy Grant, The Carpenters, Mannheim Steamroller and more. Holly will air through New Year's Eve, December 31.

Bing Crosby Christmas Radio on SIRIUS channel 113 and XM channel 120, a non-stop broadcast of more than twenty years of vintage Bing Crosby holiday radio specials, hosted exclusively for SIRIUS XM by the Crosby family and featuring a wide variety of Crosby's beloved music -- including his most popular recording ever, "White Christmas" -- and special guests like Frank Sinatra, Judy Garland and Bob Hope among others. Bing Crosby Christmas Radio will air beginning December 13 at 12 midnight ET to Christmas Day, December 25.

*Holiday Traditions on XM channel 36 *will broadcast traditional holiday recordings from the '40s through the '60s by artists including Bing Crosby, Andy Williams, Ray Conniff, Nat "King" Cole and more. Holiday Traditions will air beginning Monday, November 24 at 12 midnight ET through Christmas Day, December 25.

Holiday Pops on SIRIUS channel 79 and XM channels 37 and 77 will broadcast beloved carols sung by the greatest classical musicians of all-time including the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Luciano Pavarotti, Boston Pops and Leontyne Price among others. Holiday Pops will air beginning Thanksgiving Day November 27 at 12 midnight ET to Christmas Day, December 25.

Radio Hanukkah on SIRIUS channel 3 and XM channel 38 will broadcast a celebration showcasing Hanukkah music and Jewish culture. Radio Hanukkah will air beginning the first night of Hanukkah on December 21 starting at 12 midnight ET to December 29.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Please read my merger thread. We may be getting some presents after all. Not in time for Christmas I don't think, but they may be out there later.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

No Special XMas?! Arrgh!

Satellite radio is getting to sound more and more like terrestrial, except with a subscription fee instead of commercials.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I am glad we are getting Holiday Traditions but I really wanted my country Christmas and special xmas.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

I kind of wonder if they didn't take the Arbitron ratings into account for which Christmas channels they offered this year. In looking at them, last year Music City Holiday only had a 1/3 of the audience that Traditions did and 1/5 of the audience Holly did....and Special Xmas only had 1/3 of the audience Music City Holiday did. 

Maybe they felt they couldn't justify putting a couple of channels on hiatus for a month to make room for a couple of channels that produces a small audience. I wouldn't doubt, though, several of the other channels go all-Christmas music from like Monday, December 22 through Thursday December 25 (Christmas Day), such as Roadhouse, 40s on 4, Escape, etc.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Traditions is on in our house almost all of December ... great station; glad to see it's returning.

Hope DirecTV picks it up again .....


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks! I just found Traditions!


----------



## stephen_M (Apr 22, 2002)

FWIW, Slacker has *eleven* holiday music channels.

http://news.slacker.com/r.html?uid=1.1h.5s.1y9.zde2w761fd


----------



## Noresults (Aug 25, 2007)

I for one wish they could of just added Chrismas music on a new channel and left the lineup alone. I miss the Village. I was actually thinking of getting a xm receiver for the car but not now.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

ThunderRoad said:


> I kind of wonder if they didn't take the Arbitron ratings into account for which Christmas channels they offered this year. In looking at them, last year Music City Holiday only had a 1/3 of the audience that Traditions did and 1/5 of the audience Holly did....and Special Xmas only had 1/3 of the audience Music City Holiday did.
> 
> Maybe they felt they couldn't justify putting a couple of channels on hiatus for a month to make room for a couple of channels that produces a small audience. I wouldn't doubt, though, several of the other channels go all-Christmas music from like Monday, December 22 through Thursday December 25 (Christmas Day), such as Roadhouse, 40s on 4, Escape, etc.


You know that is an interesting point about Arbitron ratings. That very well could have played a part in how and why the channels were changed the way they were. But no one has ever said that at least not that I know of. As for me I'm probably one of a small group of people that just doesn't like all Christmas music on a station. So I just skip the Christmas stations.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I did take a small listen to Holly and was rewarded with hearing one of my favorite songs. Actually it really isn't a Christmas song, but since it is a New Year's Eve song it does get a lot of playtime among the Christmas songs. It is called "Same Old Lang Syne" by Dan Fogelberg. And I was so sorry to learn that Dan had died


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Christmas Traditions ch 36 on XM


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> I love Special X-mas.


I want that channel back too!


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

the one channel I would love is nontraditional, like song parodys by Bob Rivers, the chipminks, Elmo and Patsy and others, they play them on the comedy channels once in a blue moon. I'm sure there are alot of people like me that would love that.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I am listening to Holly now and we had it playing all day yesterday.  I love it!


----------

